# FIOS DC/MD/VA Full 100 HD rollout - no guide data!



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Well, Tivo dropped the ball again... new channels rolled out here in DC/MD/VA, and no guide data. Forced a couple connections, and checked the web site - nada.

Without guide data, the channels are basically useless (except for seeing them and going "wow").

I pay Tivo for basically this exact service, and it's disappointing they can't keep current. I don't pay Tribune or Verizon for this service, I pay Tivo, so it's not an excuse to me to blame someone upstream. Especially with FIOS, which has basically the exact same channel lineup in all areas. Tivo could just turn on the NYC channel lineup in DC/MC/VA + locals, and be done.

Grrrr...


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm not sure how TiVo can do that when Verizon doesn't tell them or their guide data provider (Tribune) about the change in advance. No one outside Verizon engineering knew this change was coming today. Until this morning, Verizon's online program guide still listed the new channels as "coming soon."

That said, I would like to see TiVo and Tribune do a better job at responding to changes made by various providers. I would like to see guide data on new channels within two business days of launch; I think that's reasonable to expect of a pay service.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

bkdtv said:


> I'm not sure how TiVo can do that when Verizon doesn't tell them or their guide data provider (Tribune) about the change in advance. No one outside Verizon engineering knew this change was coming today. Until this morning, Verizon's online program guide still listed the new channels as "coming soon."
> 
> That said, I would like to see TiVo and Tribune do a better job at responding to changes made by various providers. I would like to see guide data on new channels within two business days of launch; I think that's reasonable to expect of a pay service.


I knew about it at 9am this morning. If I were Tivo, I could have had the new channel lineup available by noon.

There's no excuse. This is a big piece of what we pay them for. As I said before, you/they can't keep blaming Tribune. And if you/they do, then how about you have us stop paying you if you simply pass on whatever Tribune says?

Add value and you get my money. Don't add value and there's no reason to pay.

And no, 48 hours is unacceptable. After the last realignment, to be unable to record anything for 2 days (up to 2 weeks in some areas) is not okay. It's the only use for the device, and having it out-of-service for that long is just lazy.

Come on Tivo, get your act together!


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Another day, no guide data... Tivo sucks.


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

So were there any changes or just channels being added? ... wondering if I got my Thur night shows now or not


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

nemein said:


> So were there any changes or just channels being added? ... wondering if I got my Thur night shows now or not


Just a ton of channels added. Nothing should have broken, but we can't record anything on the new HD channels without the guide data.

Verizon did their job - they got us the new channels. Tivo didn't do theirs.


----------



## segadc (Nov 21, 2007)

I just got the HD Extreme Package so hopfully Tivo will update their listings soon!


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Have you called TiVo? They know about the problem and can give you a temporary fix. I assume (but do not know for sure) that they are caught in the middle with Verizon. The problem seems to be that Verizon does not roll out the channel realignment to an entire area all at once - they take several days. Since TiVo is keyed by zip code, if Verizon does not do all of a zip code at the same time, there is no way for TiVo to please everyone. How would you have liked it if TiVo changed your guide data as soon as Verizon started updating customers in your area but BEFORE you got the realignment? It wasn't just adding new channels - they moved a LOT of existing channels too.

If you bother to call TiVo tech support, they will tell you to reset your zip code to one near you that has already been completed. This will resolve your problem.

There were two drawbacks I found with this solution. After Verizon got done with the roll-out in my area, that "wrong" zip code seemed to trigger a periodic message from TiVo once a week or so that I had lost my channel lineup and needed to re-do guided setup! But as soon as I responded to that message, I would get another one that said "never mind, you have decided not to use cable at all so the previous message does not apply." Thankfully, just clearing the second message would show that everything was still working just fine. The second drawback was simply the hassle of resetting all the "channels I receive" after changing the zip code, but after I bit the bullet and reset the zip code to my real code, all those bogus messages went away.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

V7Goose said:


> Have you called TiVo? They know about the problem and can give you a temporary fix. I assume (but do not know for sure) that they are caught in the middle with Verizon. The problem seems to be that Verizon does not roll out the channel realignment to an entire area all at once - they take several days. Since TiVo is keyed by zip code, if Verizon does not do all of a zip code at the same time, there is no way for TiVo to please everyone. How would you have liked it if TiVo changed your guide data as soon as Verizon started updating customers in your area but BEFORE you got the realignment? It wasn't just adding new channels - they moved a LOT of existing channels too.
> 
> If you bother to call TiVo tech support, they will tell you to reset your zip code to one near you that has already been completed. This will resolve your problem.
> 
> There were two drawbacks I found with this solution. After Verizon got done with the roll-out in my area, that "wrong" zip code seemed to trigger a periodic message from TiVo once a week or so that I had lost my channel lineup and needed to re-do guided setup! But as soon as I responded to that message, I would get another one that said "never mind, you have decided not to use cable at all so the previous message does not apply." Thankfully, just clearing the second message would show that everything was still working just fine. The second drawback was simply the hassle of resetting all the "channels I receive" after changing the zip code, but after I bit the bullet and reset the zip code to my real code, all those bogus messages went away.


A) I've submitted an update request to Tivo, yesterday morning. It takes 5-7 days for them to even respond - great customer service!

B) They did our entire area at once, so there's no zipcode that works for me, with my locals

C) Why should I have to call them, and do a workaround? They should just get this working. Certainly by at least today Tivo knows this happened, even if Verizon didn't inform them yesterday. And it's the exact same lineup as the other 12 FIOS regions with the 100+ HD channels (plus DC locals).

You don't understand Verizon FIOS. More than any other cableco, they are extremely consistent across regions, and when they convert, they convert extremely large areas at once.

Bottom line is Tivo should have had this updated yesterday, and it's still not updated, which likely means we have to wait until Monday or later.

I've been a huge Tivo fan for years, but with the initial realignment, and now this new channel addition, Tivo has just screwed up, and burned a lot of good will with customers.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> Verizon did their job - they got us the new channels. Tivo didn't do theirs.


Actually, it is Verizon's job to coordinate with Tribune. Tivo/Tribune will not make these types of changes without verification from Verizon. A thousand people can submit the new lineups but until Tribune can communicate with the selected Verizon rep, the changes aren't going to happen. For most cable companies these changes do not take long to make. However, there seems to be an issue with Verizon not wanting to deal with Tribune like most cable companies do. In my area, Charter has been great to make channel additions with Tribune on the exact day of the changes. The problem with Verizon is they don't seem to have any specific date they roll out changes. It seems to be totally random and not even be the same day in the same city.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

rainwater said:


> Actually, it is Verizon's job to coordinate with Tribune. Tivo/Tribune will not make these types of changes without verification from Verizon. A thousand people can submit the new lineups but until Tribune can communicate with the selected Verizon rep, the changes aren't going to happen. For most cable companies these changes do not take long to make. However, there seems to be an issue with Verizon not wanting to deal with Tribune like most cable companies do. In my area, Charter has been great to make channel additions with Tribune on the exact day of the changes. The problem with Verizon is they don't seem to have any specific date they roll out changes. It seems to be totally random and not even be the same day in the same city.


Again that's just nonsense. Verizon has to rollout an entire VHO at a time. That means Manhatten, or DC/MD, or NoVA. They can't do it more granular than that.

And fine, I'll give Tivo 24 hours to get it up and running. However after that, there's no excuse. And Tribuse, Zap, and many other on-line guides that use the same information Tivo uses already have the update. But Tivo doesn't.

I'm not sure why people feel the need to make excuses for Tivo when they are clearly not meeting an implied service level to their customers.

This in entirely a Tivo issue (especially now that we're at the end of day 2).


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> Again that's just nonsense. Verizon has to rollout an entire VHO at a time. That means Manhatten, or DC/MD, or NoVA. They can't do it more granular than that.
> 
> And fine, I'll give Tivo 24 hours to get it up and running. However after that, there's no excuse. And Tribuse, Zap, and many other on-line guides that use the same information Tivo uses already have the update. But Tivo doesn't.
> 
> ...


Usually TiVo guide data is more up-to-date than Zap2It. If you are seeing differences between your lineup and Zap2it, then it's possible you are using a different zip code. Again, Verizon's lineups can differ greatly on neighboring zip codes. I have never seen TiVo's guide data be more than a few hours behind Zap2it. This is a automated process and I have never seen it not update either before or a few hours after Zap2it updates.


----------



## hannah3 (Oct 31, 2008)

AbMagFab said:


> Again that's just nonsense. Verizon has to rollout an entire VHO at a time. That means Manhatten, or DC/MD, or NoVA. They can't do it more granular than that.
> 
> And fine, I'll give Tivo 24 hours to get it up and running. However after that, there's no excuse. And Tribuse, Zap, and many other on-line guides that use the same information Tivo uses already have the update. But Tivo doesn't.
> 
> ...


Agree completly. RCN switched over to all digital in the metro DC area yesterday with an entirely new line up. Not only does guide not work but Dual Tuner off course now rendered obsolete. No more analog signals period. TIVO service is supposed to ensure that Guide's stay up to date.We new this was coming for 6 weeks! This is why we pay them a monthly fee. As far as DDT, I got 14 months out of the thing and of course no upgrade deal will be offered.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

rainwater said:


> Usually TiVo guide data is more up-to-date than Zap2It. If you are seeing differences between your lineup and Zap2it, then it's possible you are using a different zip code. Again, Verizon's lineups can differ greatly on neighboring zip codes. I have never seen TiVo's guide data be more than a few hours behind Zap2it. This is a automated process and I have never seen it not update either before or a few hours after Zap2it updates.


Well, you're wrong. Go check yourself if you don't believe it:

Zap2It for 20872 FIOS DC-Digital (Herndon) has had, for example, 553 as FX HD since yesterday. Tivo, same options, still doesn't have FX HD listed at all.

Way more than "a couple of hours".

Again, Tivo has dropped the ball. Tribune is updated, Zap is updated, and Tivo isn't. Not sure how you blame anyone but Tivo here.

*EDIT: For anyone in the DC/MD/VA area, please call Tivo. They keep claiming they don't have any reports of this issue. You can call them at 877-367-8486, and three example missing channels are 553 FXHD, 617 FBN HD, and 670 TRAV HD. *


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

There's a complicating issue in this case: The new channels, TTBOMK, are only available with the "Extreme HD" package, except for the premiums. I have the new premiums, but not the others, since I'm still on Premiere (for the next few minutes, anyway). The Premiere package is now a legacy package, but (since the price is different) no one will be moved automatically to Extreme. TiVo might provide separate lineups for Premiere and Extreme, as they used to for analog and digital Fios; in which case, you'd have to rerun guided setup to change lineups, even when keeping your same zip code. But I don't know.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> Well, you're wrong. Go check yourself if you don't believe it:
> 
> Zap2It for 20872 FIOS DC-Digital (Herndon) has had, for example, 553 as FX HD since yesterday. Tivo, same options, still doesn't have FX HD listed at all.
> [/b]


I can guarantee you that you are not running the same lineup (assuming you have forced a connection since then). You are either running a rebuild lineup that is now obsolete or they haven't converted the rebuild lineup to the lineup you are running. It's possible that Zap2it is showing the rebuild lineup although in my experience they don't generally do this. If I were you I would re-run guided setup to pick up the correct lineup.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

rainwater said:


> I can guarantee you that you are not running the same lineup (assuming you have forced a connection since then). You are either running a rebuild lineup that is now obsolete or they haven't converted the rebuild lineup to the lineup you are running. It's possible that Zap2it is showing the rebuild lineup although in my experience they don't generally do this. If I were you I would re-run guided setup to pick up the correct lineup.


*I guarantee you you're wrong. You're not listening (reading):*

- Go to the Tivo website
- Enter 20872
- Pick any of the FIOS options
- Notice none of the new HD channels

Repeat with Zap, notice all the new HD channels.

*Tivo is simply not updating their guide. It's that simple. They dropped the ball, period.*


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Well, Tivo appears to have finally updated the guide information as of late last night/early this morning.

Sheesh... took them long enough.


----------



## Tranquility (Jan 6, 2008)

AbMagFab said:


> Well, Tivo appears to have finally updated the guide information as of late last night/early this morning.
> 
> Sheesh... took them long enough.


I still don't have it here in Springfield, zip 22151. I just forced an update, and there is still no guide info for the new channels.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Okay folks - Not all of you are listing your hometown so I can't tell who is in Fairfax, who's in DC and Who is in MD.

I am in Downtown Fairfax, connected to COX for Cable & Internet service, 
and we still have a bunch of HD TV channels that are not available to us due to the SDV service Cox 
implemented without providing any available "dongle". 
How long have you had FIOS? And, other than this recent channel addition/guide foul-up, are you generally pleased with their service?
Any other wierdnesses I should know before switching from COX to FIOS?


----------



## Tranquility (Jan 6, 2008)

The TIVO just made another connection, by itself, and this time it did update everything.

And thewebgal, I came to FIOS from DircTV, so I can't comment on how FIOS compares to Cox, but in general I am very happy with FIOS. I have had billing problems, but the internet, TV, and phone service has been wonderful.


----------



## rvmeush (Dec 25, 2001)

I'm in Howard County, MD with Verizon FIOS service. I got a Tivo guide update last night but I am getting no picture on the the new channels. For instance, the guide lists channel 553 as a new FX HD channel but when I go to that channel there is no picture. I called Verizon and got some idiot who told me the problem would correct itself. I told him that this was not the same Tivo guide synchronization problem that happened about a month ago. He still had no clue and told me to check the Tivo web site.

Has anyone else in Maryland been able to get a picture with the new Verizon channels?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

rvmeush said:


> I'm in Howard County, MD with Verizon FIOS service. I got a Tivo guide update last night but I am getting no picture on the the new channels. For instance, the guide lists channel 553 as a new FX HD channel but when I go to that channel there is no picture. I called Verizon and got some idiot who told me the problem would correct itself. I told him that this was not the same Tivo guide synchronization problem that happened about a month ago. He still had no clue and told me to check the Tivo web site.
> 
> Has anyone else in Maryland been able to get a picture with the new Verizon channels?


*You need to call Verizon and upgrade to the Extreme HD package to get the new HD channels.*

It's cheaper than the previous Premium package, and you get the sports for free. If you had Premium + Sports before, it's a lot cheaper. And you get 20/5 internet if you didn't have it already.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

In case anyone missed it, *TiVo now has guide data for the new HD channels in the Washington, DC area*. It took them ~48 hours from launch. If you don't it yet, you can force a connection under Settings -> Phone & Network.

The bundle price for 20/5 Internet and the FiOS Extreme HD package -- as required to receive the new channels -- is $79.99.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, it's schweet. I should be saving $11. It's only cheaper in a bundle, though. Nominally, Extreme HD is $58 vs. $48 for Premiere. But the triple-play bundles are $110 vs. $115.

My zip code, 20707, still has not been updated on tivo.com, though it's correct on zap2it.com.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> Yeah, it's schweet. I should be saving $11. It's only cheaper in a bundle, though. Nominally, Extreme HD is $58 vs. $48 for Premiere. But the triple-play bundles are $110 vs. $115.
> 
> My zip code, 20707, still has not been updated on tivo.com, though it's correct on zap2it.com.


Mine isn't right on Tivo.com yet either, but my Tivo's all got the new guide data. Try forcing a call?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Got 'em now.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> *I guarantee you you're wrong. You're not listening (reading):*
> 
> - Go to the Tivo website
> - Enter 20872
> ...


That isn't entirely true. Again, when this many channel additions occur, Tribune creates a 'rebuild' lineup that contains the new channel additions. My guess is Tribune may be showing this lineup on their site but they didn't merge it back until the main lineup until several days later. Just do a search on this forum and you will see many Verizon customers who re-ran guided setup and choose this rebuild lineup. Of course this lineup ended up getting deleted when Tribune merged the changes back into the main lineup das/weeks later.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

rainwater said:


> That isn't entirely true. Again, when this many channel additions occur, Tribune creates a 'rebuild' lineup that contains the new channel additions. My guess is Tribune may be showing this lineup on their site but they didn't merge it back until the main lineup until several days later. Just do a search on this forum and you will see many Verizon customers who re-ran guided setup and choose this rebuild lineup. Of course this lineup ended up getting deleted when Tribune merged the changes back into the main lineup das/weeks later.


Zap2It showed the rebuild lineup during the rebuild. And this wasn't a rebuild, it was just an addition of 50+ channels.

Anyway, Tivo screwed up. It takes them way too long to respond to channel additions. They really need to make this a priority, especially with well advertised ones like what FIOS is doing.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Great. Another useless ***** thread about something that's been posted for months. This has been a known issue ever since FIOS started the new HD channel rollout. Do you really think complaining about it is going to somehow make it all better? Your efforts would be better spent *****ing to Verizon and Tivo rather than wasting bandwidth here.

I knew about the problem well in advance and I know damn well the OP was aware of it as well. As for the new channels being useless, a little bit of common sense would have told you how to work around the temporary inconvenience of missing guide data. Verizon mailed everyone a new channel lineup well in advance of them going online. If you didn't receive it in the mail then it's readily accessible via their website. The new channels were being broadcast but they just didn't match up with the guide data so it's simply a matter of selecting a show on the new channel that corresponds to the one you want. If there's no one-to-one matchup then simply set up a manual recording. Apparently it's less work to complain about it than work around the issue, hence more threads like these keep getting spawned. The guide data gets updated in less than 48 hours so it's just a temoporary inconvenience. Personally, it's worth it to finally get the Sci-Fi Channel in HD, among others.

This is already old news since the HD channels were added to the MD/DC/VA area about six weeks ago. I'm sure by now the OP has received the updated guide data. Get over it and move on with your life. It's only TV for darn sake.

I stopped by this thread because I thought someone was having a problem with the latest HD additions to FIOS. In case you haven't heard, they now have the HD Extreme package available with over 105 HD channels in the MD/DC/VA area. The guide data shows "To be announced" for the new HD channels, but only if you add them to the channels you receive list. You won't get them unless you upgrade to the new HD Extreme package. The good news is that it only costs $10 more per month and they increase your internet speed from 5/5 to 20/5 as part of the package for quadruple the standard download speed. If you have a bundled service (TV/phone/internet) then you get a discounted rate with a 1-year commitment but they also force you to take additional services on a trial basis which you can't opt out of. You can cancel them before the trial periods end but it means you have to call Verizon back to get it taken care of. Now that's something worth complaining about.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> Well, Tivo appears to have finally updated the guide information as of late last night/early this morning.
> 
> Sheesh... took them long enough.


Two days seems pretty quick to me considering FIOS didn't give them any notice. I would hope they need to verify the channels are actually there before incorporating them into the guide data. Otherwise that would cause more problems. After hearing about the problems people had earlier in the Summer I have been very pleased with the speed that TiVo had the new guide data available with the realignment and with the recent channels additions.

Keep up the great work TiVo!


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Two days seems pretty quick to me considering FIOS didn't give them any notice. I would hope they need to verify the channels are actually there before incorporating them into the guide data. Otherwise that would cause more problems. After hearing about the problems people had earlier in the Summer I have been very pleased with the speed that TiVo had the new guide data available with the realignment and with the recent channels additions.
> 
> Keep up the great work TiVo!


It's not quick at all. If you had virtually any other service, including VMC/MCE, or any other one that uses *free* guide data, you were updated the morning of the rollout. Tribune, Zap2It, and everything else I checked out there had the proper information that morning.

But if you *pay* for Tivo, it took them 48 hours.

This is not great work, it's lazy, shoddy work by Tivo. They clearly dropped the ball, and I can't fathom why you would defend them. They need to get their act together.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> It's not quick at all. If you had virtually any other service, including VMC/MCE, or any other one that uses *free* guide data, you were updated the morning of the rollout. Tribune, Zap2It, and everything else I checked out there had the proper information that morning.
> 
> But if you *pay* for Tivo, it took them 48 hours.
> 
> This is not great work, it's lazy, shoddy work by Tivo. They clearly dropped the ball, and I can't fathom why you would defend them. They need to get their act together.


From everything I've read on this issue it's as clear as mud as to who exactly dropped the ball on getting the guide data updated. Some say it was Verizon while others say it was Tivo. It could simply be that Verizon didn't supply the guide data with enough lead time for Tivo to react to it, hence the 2-day delay. Whatever the case, it's nothing catastrophic and a minor inconvenience at best. Worst case for anyone is that their guide data was out of whack for 48 hours or less. Some people say the sky is falling while others say it looks like a light rain.

I was able to record all of my shows without interruption as well as several new HD shows that were previously unavailable to me. We actually got very lucky in the MD/DC/VA area because our update took place the week before most of the new fall shows started up. The guide data was back before any of the new shows started so unless you were into watching a lot of reruns there wasn't much of anything new being aired at the time, except for a few of the cable channel shows. Had it occurred a week or more later then I would have had to set up literally dozens of manual recordings until the guide data sorted itself out.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> From everything I've read on this issue it's as clear as mud as to who exactly dropped the ball on getting the guide data updated. Some say it was Verizon while others say it was Tivo. It could simply be that Verizon didn't supply the guide data with enough lead time for Tivo to react to it, hence the 2-day delay. Whatever the case, it's nothing catastrophic and a minor inconvenience at best. Worst case for anyone is that their guide data was out of whack for 48 hours or less. Some people say the sky is falling while others say it looks like a light rain.
> 
> I was able to record all of my shows without interruption as well as several new HD shows that were previously unavailable to me. We actually got very lucky in the MD/DC/VA area because our update took place the week before most of the new fall shows started up. The guide data was back before any of the new shows started so unless you were into watching a lot of reruns there wasn't much of anything new being aired at the time, except for a few of the cable channel shows. Had it occurred a week or more later then I would have had to set up literally dozens of manual recordings until the guide data sorted itself out.


1) It is perfectly clear that Tivo dropped the ball. *Everyone else* was updated, Tivo wasn't. How do you not see that as crystal clear?

2) Just because the impact was low this time, you give Tivo complete slack? They screwed up (twice now within 3 months for every FIOS market), and we pay them for this service. If they don't get any heat for it, they'll continue to to screw up.

The first few times, it took Tivo *weeks* to update the guide data. They're down to days, which is better, but still unacceptable when every other guide data provider, including the free ones, had the guide updated. Why did they improve? Because people complained to them about the unacceptable service. The fundamental situation was the same - Tivo was taking multiples of the time to update their guide data as it took every other provider.

If this were a free service, then there's nothing to complain about. But this is a pay service, and no matter what the impact, it's unacceptable service from Tivo.

(However I'd really like to have you as a customer since you seem extraordinarily forgiving, and would never call me on the carpet if I missed an implied or documented SLA.)


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

I ordered the Extreme HD Friday afternoon, and forced an update when I got home from work. The new channels were live and the guide data was ready. So TiVo had the guide data up and running for all of the new channels by the next day (before prime time). 

What is all the commotion about?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't know.


----------



## segadc (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL yeah just enjoy the new channels and the now updated guide.  I cannot believe how many HD channels we have now. Tivo and Verizon FiOs FTW!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

We see the exact same threads, with the same complaints, every time Verizon does a rollout in a new market. Tivo is getting the changes faster. The issues:

FiOS uses tvguide for guide data. Tivo, and many cable systems use Tribune. Tribune data is slightly better. Verizon doesn't have to rush to give Tribune updated information.
FiOS doesn't give (or at least) stick to a specific date.
The change doesn't occur on a specific date. New channels are sometimes added over the course of a week. Do you want to miss guide data for channels you get or would you prefer to get guide data for channels you don't yet receive?
The short term work around is to use a zip code for an area that has already rolled out.

This one (of the few) disadvantages of using a third party DVR, particularly one that uses a different vendor for guide data.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

lew said:


> We see the exact same threads, with the same complaints, every time Verizon does a rollout in a new market. Tivo is getting the changes faster. The issues:
> 
> FiOS uses tvguide for guide data. Tivo, and many cable systems use Tribune. Tribune data is slightly better. Verizon doesn't have to rush to give Tribune updated information.
> FiOS doesn't give (or at least) stick to a specific date.
> ...


Zap2It uses Tribute. Zap2It was updated 48 hours prior to Tivo.

Again, this is a Tivo problem, nothing else. I don't get the blind defense of Tivo in the face of facts to the contrary.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> Again, this is a Tivo problem, nothing else. I don't get the blind defense of Tivo in the face of facts to the contrary.


Take a look at the past threads on this issue, in other areas. It's not a "blind defense". Verizon has been known to change the rollout date and to stagger the effective date of individual channels. Some of the new stations appeared on my TivoHD prior to being available on my Verizon STB.

You might consider switching to a Verizon DVR. That will avoid the inevitable delays inherent when the guide data, *and effective date of the change, sometimes on a channel by channel basis* has to go from Verizon to Tribune to Tivo.

Tivo/some users found a workaround for in NJ. The user had to select a different zip code if the new channels were available to them prior to the anticipated date for their zip code.

*I guess I agree with you, this is one case in which the DVR supplied by Verizon* is going to be better then a third party DVR. Not making a "blind defense" but just accepting the reality.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

lew said:


> Take a look at the past threads on this issue, in other areas. It's not a "blind defense". Verizon has been known to change the rollout date and to stagger the effective date of individual channels. Some of the new stations appeared on my TivoHD prior to being available on my Verizon STB.
> 
> You might consider switching to a Verizon DVR. That will avoid the inevitable delays inherent when the guide data, *and effective date of the change, sometimes on a channel by channel basis* has to go from Verizon to Tribune to Tivo.
> 
> Tivo/some users found a workaround for in NJ. The user had to select a different zip code if the new channels were available to them prior to the anticipated date for their zip code.


Please read what I'm writing. This is different than last time. Last time, Tribune wasn't updated right away. This time, Tribune was updated right away.

Tivo is supposed to be updated when Tribune is updated. That's clearly false. The fact that every other DVR out there, including PC and free DVR's had updated guide data before Tivo is a major problem within Tivo.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> The first few times, it took Tivo *weeks* to update the guide data.


Weeks? Where do you come up with weeks? It took them about two and a half days to realign all the channels from the first HD expansion.



AbMagFab said:


> Zap2It was updated 48 hours prior to Tivo.


Again, It took TiVo less than 48 hours to update the guide data this time around. So that would mean Zap2It updated _before _the channels were switched on.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Martin Tupper said:


> Weeks? Where do you come up with weeks? It took them about two and a half days to realign all the channels from the first HD expansion.
> 
> Again, It took TiVo less than 48 hours to update the guide data this time around. So that would mean Zap2It updated _before _the channels were switched on.


Again, blind defense of Tivo.

For the first few FIOS markets, it took Tivo weeks, *yes weeks*, to get the lineups correct. Just check out the many FIOS threads all over, and look back to around July. By the time they got to DC/MD, it took about 3-4 days the first time.

This time, Verizon had everyone synched up. Tribune and Zap2It were correct the morning of the new channels. Tivo took two days. (To help you with math, 48-48 is zero, not a negative number.)


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> Again, blind defense of Tivo.
> 
> For the first few FIOS markets, it took Tivo weeks, *yes weeks*, to get the lineups correct. Just check out the many FIOS threads all over, and look back to around July. By the time they got to DC/MD, it took about 3-4 days the first time.
> 
> This time, Verizon had everyone synched up. Tribune and Zap2It were correct the morning of the new channels. Tivo took two days. (To help you with math, 48-48 is zero, not a negative number.)


I don't know about your specific area but I'm in Howard Co. and the guide data was fixed in less than 36 hours. Granted, it took me numerous forced connections to Tivo but both of my S3's eventually got the update. In that entire period I think I only had to set up two manual recordings due to the channel mismatches. The change occurred during the middle of the week (on a Wednesday, IIRC) and on the exact date they scheduled for the change (9/17/08). I believe everything was fixed by Thursday night.

No doubt others with different recording preferences may have been slightly more put out by the lack of accurate guide data (I'd say you're at the top of that list), but overall we lucked out due to the time it was scheduled to occur. Someone definitely dropped the ball but the benefits we gained (i.e., more HD channels at no extra cost) far outweighed the minor inconvenience, IMHO. Bottom line is that it's over now and things are back to normal so why dwell on something you have no control over? Life's too short to worry about such things. Time to get over it and move on.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes here in Northern VA it took less than two days.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

AbMagFab said:


> Again, blind defense of Tivo.


Your vitriol is tiresome.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

V7Goose said:


> Your vitriol is tiresome.


Your blind defense is tiresome. And you lack of understanding of the English language in interesting. Pointing out that Tivo is at fault here doesn't quite reach the level of vitriol.

Your response, however, comes very close. "We see what we are...".

Anyway, to the earlier post, it is all done and we're enjoying it now. It's sad that Tivo takes so much longer to integrate guide updates than anyone else, from the exact same sources, but it is what it is. They gave me a credit for the missed days for all my Tivo's, which seems fair.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> They gave me a credit for the missed days for all my Tivo's, which seems fair.


We are all so relieved that you are finally happy.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Just the time spent to get the credit makes it not worth it for just two days.
That would be less than 50 cents on my monthly boxes.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> To help you with math, 48-48 is zero, not a negative number.)


My math is fine. It took TiVo _less _than 48 hours to update their guide data and push it to my TiVo's. So if the other people had it 48 hours before TiVo, they had it before FIOS added the new channels.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Martin Tupper said:


> My math is fine. It took TiVo _less _than 48 hours to update their guide data and push it to my TiVo's. So if the other people had it 48 hours before TiVo, they had it before FIOS added the new channels.


Please, grow up. (Now post your obligatory childish response, further proving this point.)


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Just the time spent to get the credit makes it not worth it for just two days.
> That would be less than 50 cents on my monthly boxes.


And Tivo (and other companies) are greatful for people like you, who don't make them pay for their mistakes.

While it's only a couple bucks to me, if everyone who was affected did the same thing (especially the earlier folks who had weeks of guide data wrong), then Tivo might actually try to improve.

Settling for mediocrity results in more mediocrity. I expect better, or I look elsewhere.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

I am still having channel lineup problems.
I have Extreme HD - but missing the guide data. It's been over three weeks. I reported the problem 2 1/2 weeks ago. Still waiting.

The following channels all say "to be announced" in the guide, and have for three weeks -

553 (FX HD East)
568 (WGN HD)
583 (Speed HD)
617 (Fox Business HD)
618 (Fox News HD)
629 (Biography HD)
668 (Planet Green HD)
670 (Travel Channel HD)
699 (ABC Family Channel HD)
740 (Hallmark Movie Channel HD)
744 (MGM Channel HD)
780 (Disney Channel HD)
781 (Toon Disney HD)

Jim H.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> Please, grow up. (Now post your obligatory childish response, further proving this point.)


The only point that you've made is that even by exaggerating TiVo's response time, you're attempts to make a mountain out of a molehill are failing miserably.

Seriously...I beseech you...get a life.


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

lew said:


> You might consider switching to a Verizon DVR. That will avoid the inevitable delays inherent when the guide data, *and effective date of the change, sometimes on a channel by channel basis* has to go from Verizon to Tribune to Tivo.


I have one of Verizon DVR's and if I remember correctly it took a few days for the roll out to take effect as well.


----------



## pjb923 (Sep 16, 2007)

jhimmel said:


> I am still having channel lineup problems.
> I have Extreme HD - but missing the guide data. It's been over three weeks. I reported the problem 2 1/2 weeks ago. Still waiting.
> 
> The following channels all say "to be announced" in the guide, and have for three weeks -
> ...


I am seeing the exact same thing here in NY. I reported the problem to Tivo over a week ago.


----------



## DVRaholic (Mar 28, 2004)

pjb923 said:


> I am seeing the exact same thing here in NY. I reported the problem to Tivo over a week ago.


I am in NYC also and found a way to fix the problem, Seems like us in NYC have a Slightly different programming package then everybody else even though the channels are the same

Run guided setup again and put in Zip code 10001

when it comes up with providers Dont choose FiOS Northern NJ/NY... choose the other option for FIOS in NY (cant remember what it was but its there)

Then after everything is complete you will have Full Guide data again

Let me know how it goes....


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Thanks DVRaholic. I may try that eventually, but I'm getting really tired of having to keep running guided setup with different ZIP codes, and then having to go through and edit my channel list again.

It took them almost two weeks to fix the original lineup shuffle in my area, and now this problem is almost three weeks old. It's really getting irritating.

Jim H.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> ...or I look elsewhere.


We could only hope....


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

AbMagFab said:


> Please, grow up. (*Now post your obligatory childish response*, further proving this point.)





Martin Tupper said:


> The only point that you've made is that even by exaggerating TiVo's response time, you're attempts to make a mountain out of a molehill are failing miserably.
> 
> Seriously...I beseech you...get a life.


*chuckle*


----------



## pjb923 (Sep 16, 2007)

DVRaholic said:


> I am in NYC also and found a way to fix the problem, Seems like us in NYC have a Slightly different programming package then everybody else even though the channels are the same
> 
> Run guided setup again and put in Zip code 10001
> 
> ...


Thanks for the solution, that worked perfect!!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> And Tivo (and other companies) are greatful for people like you, who don't make them pay for their mistakes.
> 
> While it's only a couple bucks to me, if everyone who was affected did the same thing (especially the earlier folks who had weeks of guide data wrong), then Tivo might actually try to improve.
> 
> Settling for mediocrity results in more mediocrity. I expect better, or I look elsewhere.


My time is also important. I messed around with TiVo reps for hours once before and swore I would never do it again. It was a real PITA and not worth it in the end since it cost me hundreds of dollars of my time. And got me nothing from TiVo except terrible customer service in that instance.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> My time is also important. I messed around with TiVo reps for hours once before and swore I would never do it again. It was a real PITA and not worth it in the end since it cost me hundreds of dollars of my time.


Oh please, if you used actual time that should have been billable then that's your own fault. Really, as someone whose time IS billable I know it's entirely up to me whether my time gets 'wasted' on something other than client work. Trying to puff up and exaggerate the claim as 'hundreds of dollars' is just annoying to those whose time actually IS.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wkearney99 said:


> Oh please, if you used actual time that should have been billable then that's your own fault. Really, as someone whose time IS billable I know it's entirely up to me whether my time gets 'wasted' on something other than client work. Trying to puff up and exaggerate the claim as 'hundreds of dollars' is just annoying to those whose time actually IS.


Hardly an exaggeration since I spent many, many hours on hold(and to me my time is expensive), and talking with several reps over a couple of weeks. i finally had to stop since my blood pressure was too high which was directly related to my dealings with the TiVo reps and the anxiety it caused me. In the end I was out many hours of my time and hundreds of dollars for my lifetime subscription.

If I didn't feel the TiVo software was so great and a necessity for my TV viewing I would have cancelled my service after those dealings.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

One wonders how much time you actually spent trying to get the Tivo guide data updated prior to calling Tivo. I, and many others here, knew about the delay between the new lineup and the guide data reflecting the change well in advance of it taking place so we were all prepared for it. I spent less than an hour total playing around with my S3 Tivos over a 36-hour period before they downloaded the corrected guide data. I just kept forcing daily calls every so often until the data appeared. Actual time wasted was negligible since I was able to watch TV or go about my normal routine while the calls were in progress. 

I learned a long time ago that calling Tivo or DirecTV for help with Tivo issues was an exercise in futility at best. You could have easily saved yourself a lot of angst by taking a more logical approach to the situation. Tivo is notorious for lousy customer service so they'd be a last resort if I ever have any problems. I'd chalk your experience up as a lesson learned.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

DVRaholic said:


> I am in NYC also and found a way to fix the problem, Seems like us in NYC have a Slightly different programming package then everybody else even though the channels are the same
> 
> Run guided setup again and put in Zip code 10001
> 
> ...


After waiting for three weeks for TiVo to fix this, I ran out of patience and tried this. I hate changing ZIP's and re-running guided setup because it is an hour long process including re-editing my long channel list to weed out SD dupes of HD channels and other fine tuning on the list - and I have 2 S3's.

After proceeding with your workaround, it seems I have most guide data, but am still missing data for LifetimHD (640). Are you receiving data for that channel?

I just can't understand why TiVo can not seem to get the correct lineup for my area. It is right on the Verizon web site!

Jim H.


----------



## ira_l (Sep 23, 2002)

jhimmel said:


> I just can't understand why TiVo can not seem to get the correct lineup for my area. It is right on the Verizon web site!
> Jim H.


I'm in Westchester, on FiOS, and have now had To Be Announced on 16 channels 24/7 for a month on both Series3s. After filing an online report on 10/25 and getting nothing other than the canned response, I phoned TiVo yesterday and they asked me to re-run the Advanced Channel Setup. It did nothing.

Customer "Service." Feh!

:down:


----------



## pjb923 (Sep 16, 2007)

jhimmel, I am not receiving guide date for lifetime either, it's just not a channel that I care enough about to be bothered. 

ira_l, follow the advice above and change your zip code to 10001 and re-run guided setup.


----------



## ira_l (Sep 23, 2002)

pjb923 said:


> ira_l, follow the advice above and change your zip code to 10001 and re-run guided setup.


Thanks! I gave that a try on one Series3, and it did fix the problem except on channel 640 (Lifetime HD.) That channel has been like this before.

On the Series3 that I didn't change, I got an update today which fixed all channels including Lifetime HD. So, I ran Guided Setup again on the one that I had tried changing to 10001 and now all channels guides are fine.

Thanks to whomever has fixed this problem, wherever you are!


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Okay folks - TiVo finally did it!

Last night, after connecting, I finally received all proper guide data for my proper ZIP code. I don't need ZIP 10001 any more, and I don't seem to be missing -ANY- guide data as far as I can tell so far.

pjb923 - You (or I) may not care about that channel, but "others" in my house were annoyed that the data was missing. 

Jim H.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

rvmeush said:


> I'm in Howard County, MD with Verizon FIOS service. I got a Tivo guide update last night but I am getting no picture on the the new channels. For instance, the guide lists channel 553 as a new FX HD channel but when I go to that channel there is no picture. I called Verizon and got some idiot who told me the problem would correct itself. I told him that this was not the same Tivo guide synchronization problem that happened about a month ago. He still had no clue and told me to check the Tivo web site.
> 
> Has anyone else in Maryland been able to get a picture with the new Verizon channels?


I am in Maryland and having the exact issue above with about 15 channels, including FX HD, DIsney HD, QVC HD, and FoxNews HD. All of the channels come in fine on my Fios DVR, but these channels have just a black screen on my Tivo. Any thoughts?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

naybag said:


> I am in Maryland and having the exact issue above with about 15 channels, including FX HD, DIsney HD, QVC HD, and FoxNews HD. All of the channels come in fine on my Fios DVR, but these channels have just a black screen on my Tivo. Any thoughts?


The answer was in the next post.


AbMagFab said:


> rvmeush said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Howard County, MD with Verizon FIOS service. I got a Tivo guide update last night but I am getting no picture on the the new channels. For instance, the guide lists channel 553 as a new FX HD channel but when I go to that channel there is no picture. I called Verizon and got some idiot who told me the problem would correct itself. I told him that this was not the same Tivo guide synchronization problem that happened about a month ago. He still had no clue and told me to check the Tivo web site.
> ...


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

Martin Tupper said:


> The answer was in the next post.


I did see that post, but don't think that's the problem since those channels work on my tv that has a Verizon Fios box. They just don't work on my Tivo using the cable cards.

Any other ideas?


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

naybag said:


> I did see that post, but don't think that's the problem since those channels work on my tv that has a Verizon Fios box. They just don't work on my Tivo using the cable cards.
> 
> Any other ideas?


His idea was the best (only) one - call Verizon.

Either you are getting channels you are not supposed to on your Verizon box and you need to order the HD Extreme package, or you are not getting channels that you are supposed to on your TiVo. In either case, they will need to authorize your cable cards. Only Verizon can help you with that.

Jim H.


----------

